# Fluid leak trans.



## semperjjettaci (Mar 4, 2004)

Well I am leaking fluid for my 2.8L 24V VR6 2003 with 6speed manual.

It would appear that the plug on the bottom of the transmission is leaking.. 

maybe an easy fix with just re tightening it, but don't know how much has "leaked"

QUESTION IS,

where is the input hole for fluid? 
How much fluid does it need?

thanks for any replies that help


----------

